# UK-M Clothing - Update



## Lorian

IT'S HAPPENING. :thumb:

*I've literally just placed the order for all of our trial garments*.

Everything should arrive on Wed this week and from that selection we'll choose the best fitting/highest quality items to go to print.

Thank you all for being so patient 

For the guys we have samples of:

x1 Hooded Jacket

x2 Tank/Vest tops

x3 Hoodie designs

x5 T-Shirt styles

x1 Track pant

x2 Shorts

For the girls

x2 Hooded Jackets

x3 Vest tops

x3 Training pants

I'll post some pics when stuff is here.

:beer:


----------



## gearchange

Fan bloody tastic :beer:


----------



## Captain lats

Thats sounds good! @Lorian you couldn't make me a special lats selection? Rear and front Lat spreads.


----------



## UkWardy

In! I want!


----------



## Pablos888

Shorts sound good.


----------



## Kickboxer.Stu




----------



## skipper1987

Wicked. Show me the price list.


----------



## barsnack

Captain lats said:


> Thats sounds good! @Lorian you couldn't make me a special lats selection? Rear and front Lat spreads.


----------



## DazUKM

look forward to next update in 4 months :thumbup1:


----------



## Captain lats

barsnack said:


> View attachment 151102


your posts actualy funny lol


----------



## ConstantCut

Awesome


----------



## PaulB

barsnack said:


> View attachment 151102


What if I told you, it's you're not your. :gun_bandana:


----------



## barsnack

PaulB said:


> What if I told you, it's you're not your. :gun_bandana:


----------



## PaulB

barsnack said:


> View attachment 151106


I'll take the ass hole (no ****)


----------



## Adz

Decent shorts with pockets in will be great


----------



## Guest

Lorian said:


> IT'S HAPPENING. :thumb:
> 
> *I've literally just placed the order for all of our trial garments*.
> 
> Everything should arrive on Wed this week and from that selection we'll choose the best fitting/highest quality items to go to print.
> 
> Thank you all for being so patient
> 
> For the guys we have samples of:
> 
> x1 Hooded Jacket
> 
> x2 Tank/Vest tops
> 
> x3 Hoodie designs
> 
> x5 T-Shirt styles
> 
> x1 Track pant
> 
> x2 Shorts
> 
> For the girls
> 
> x2 Hooded Jackets
> 
> x3 Vest tops
> 
> x3 Training pants
> 
> I'll post some pics when stuff is here.
> 
> :beer:


The hoodie in the original pics looks great, be good if you could match that.


----------



## Lorian

Spawn of Haney said:


> The hoodie in the original pics looks great, be good if you could match that.


That exact one is what's due to arrive :cool2:


----------



## Lorian

Adz The Rat said:


> Decent shorts with pockets in will be great


Aside from pockets, what makes decent shorts?


----------



## Adz

Lorian said:


> Aside from pockets, what makes decent shorts?


Good quality and design, not too heavy, not too short like speedos haha


----------



## Heavyassweights

Lorian said:


> Aside from pockets, what makes decent shorts?


length.

everyone has their preference but if shorts are to long and likewise to short you look like a fanny.


----------



## NFS

Yess!!! cant wait, hope you decided to put the logo running down the shoulder bit on the hoodies. will defo be in for a set of these


----------



## Lorian

Adz The Rat said:


> Good quality and design, not too heavy, not too short like speedos haha





Heavyassweights said:


> length.
> 
> everyone has their preference but if shorts are to long and likewise to short you look like a fanny.




??


----------



## Heavyassweights

Lorian said:


> View attachment 151124
> 
> 
> ??


aye not bad, between that and just above the knee


----------



## Adz

Yea they look pretty smart, right length


----------



## Kickboxer.Stu

I'd personally say they look a few inches too short, all preference though


----------



## sneeky_dave

Kickboxer.Stu said:


> I'd personally say they look a few inches too short, all preference though


Agree


----------



## Brook877

I'd prefer a couple of extra inches. 

I think those shorts would look better a little longer as well .


----------



## Lorian

Just a quick one to let everyone know that we are still waiting on the main samples.

There was an issue at the warehouse so they didn't get sent out on Monday. I have however been assured that I'll receive them tomorrow.


----------



## no-way

Lorian said:


> Aside from pockets, what makes decent shorts?


Depends if you're training legs in them IMO...

I train in shorter shorts on leg day, and longer knee length ones for everything else. Can't be restricted when squatting now can ya...


----------



## Suprakill4

In for samples


----------



## mat81

cant wait till these are ready


----------



## Lorian

Just had confirmation from DPD, should have a box of 15+ sample items arriving at lunchtime :bounce:

Will update with pics this afternoon.


----------



## Sharpy76

Lorian said:


> Just had confirmation from DPD, should have a box of 15+ sample items arriving at lunchtime :bounce:
> 
> Will update with pics this afternoon.


Tick. Tock. Tick. Tock........


----------



## SwAn1

DazUKM said:


> look forward to next update in 4 months :thumbup1:


Any chance you can change your sig, everytime you post I just stare vacantly at the screen for 5 minutes


----------



## Hera

I've done aright out of the samples from today  Both girls vests are good...tested one today for my workout and it was really breathable and well fitting  Hoody was massive though. Full length yoga pants are super comfy and rather flattering on the ol' bum  I need to find some 3/4 length capri pants to test though because I can't train in yoga pants; they're flappy around my ankles and I get too hot.


----------



## Lorian

Sharpy76 said:


> Tick. Tock. Tick. Tock........


http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/showthread.php?t=266764&p=5019698#post5019698


----------



## simonf888

Can't wait for the hoodies!


----------



## killamanjaro

@loraine How are these coming along?


----------



## faipdeooiad

killamanjaro said:


> @loraine How are these coming along?


 I'm not sure @loraine will know - @Lorian might though


----------



## killamanjaro

faipdeooiad said:


> I'm not sure @loraine will know - @Lorian might though


 Lookin how old the thread is i might be better of sending loraine a pm


----------



## richardrahl

killamanjaro said:


> @loraine How are these coming along?


 You've got more chance of finding goldfish s**t, mate.


----------



## luther1

killamanjaro said:


> @loraine How are these coming along?


 Strong bump chap


----------



## killamanjaro

richardrahl said:


> You've got more chance of finding goldfish s**t, mate.


 Its like that is it? :lol:



luther1 said:


> Strong bump chap


 My bad summer's here and i seem to recall clothings designs and what not but nothing materialised


----------



## luther1

killamanjaro said:


> Its like that is it? :lol:
> 
> My bad summer's here and i seem to recall clothings designs and what not but nothing materialised


 You got a nice tan already


----------



## Ares




----------



## MRSTRONG

i might make my own line of clothing and label it uk-m ...


----------



## killamanjaro

luther1 said:


> You got a nice tan already


 Are you chattin me up?


----------



## mrwright

richardrahl said:


> You've got more chance of finding goldfish s**t, mate.


 Goldfish s**t is fairly easy to find

Pro tip: Look in a fishtank


----------



## DappaDonDave

MRSTRONG said:


> i might make my own line of clothing and label it uk-m ...


 Is it a bird? is it a plane? No, it's a unicorn in a UKM T shirt


----------



## luther1

killamanjaro said:


> Are you chattin me up?


 Do you want me to chat you up?


----------



## richardrahl

mrwright said:


> Goldfish s**t is fairly easy to find
> 
> Pro tip: Look in a fishtank


 Which is why I said it's easier to find, obviously! Haha.

I figured it wouldn't be that hard. It was just a saying a really old bloke I knew used to have.

Rocking horse s**t would've been more appropriate. Or a skinny Yank.


----------



## Acidreflux

I wouldn't be seen dead in a UK Muscle t shirt!


----------



## DappaDonDave

Acidreflux said:


> I wouldn't be seen dead in a UK Muscle t shirt!


 Sounds like a challenge.

May the odds forever be in your favour! UKMUNGER GAMES has commenced.


----------



## Acidreflux

DappaDonDave said:


> Sounds like a challenge.
> 
> May the odds forever be in your favour! UKMUNGER GAMES has commenced.


 Catch me if you can!


----------



## Gnats Chuff

UK-M badge on the front left breast, EDL on the right and a big TaylorMade sponsorship on the front


----------



## Plate

Acidreflux said:


> I wouldn't be seen dead in a UK Muscle t shirt!


 Agreed, not a fvckin chance


----------



## Oli1988

Id prob wear one of it was given to me for free wouldnt pay for it though. And prob wouldnt wear it in public


----------



## GCMAX

@Lorian Labeling looks very discrete and quality looks good from the images. will they be 100% cotton?


----------



## GCMAX

Acidreflux said:


> I wouldn't be seen dead in a UK Muscle t shirt!


 LOL bit harsh m8.

I'd buy one and wear one in the gym if the quality is good.


----------



## Acidreflux

GCMAX said:


> LOL bit harsh m8.
> 
> I'd buy one and wear one in the gym if the quality is good.


 Im only joking..


----------



## DappaDonDave

GCMAX said:


> @Lorian Labeling looks very discrete and quality looks good from the images. will they be 100% cotton?


 They were 100% cotton but over the past 2 years they've been eaten by moths so they're 75% cotton


----------



## Quackerz

richardrahl said:


> You've got more chance of finding goldfish s**t, mate.


 Just look in a goldfish bowl? Thought that would be an easy one.......


----------



## ausmaz

Acidreflux said:


> I wouldn't be seen dead in a UK Muscle t shirt!


 At this rate that may become a possibility....


----------



## richardrahl

Quackerz said:


> Just look in a goldfish bowl? Thought that would be an easy one.......


 As above, it's just a saying (albeit an easy one to solve). Listen, just shut the f**k up questioning me and get back to your rep work. :tongue:


----------



## Quackerz

richardrahl said:


> As above, it's just a saying (albeit an easy one to solve). Listen, just shut the f**k up questioning me and get back to your rep work. :tongue:


 Have you not seen I started a new program? No rep work for me mate......


----------



## Acidreflux

ausmaz said:


> At this rate that may become a possibility....


 Ausbuilt?...


----------



## GaryMatt

60/40 blend tshirts would be nice.

Looking forward to this.


----------



## Gnats Chuff

GaryMatt said:


> 60/40 blend tshirts would be nice.
> 
> Looking forward to this.


 Based on how long the process has taken so far, we are looking for these to go on sale around 2043.


----------



## PaulB

Gnats Chuff said:


> Based on how long the process has taken so far, we are looking for these to go on sale around 2043.


 This guy is still waiting for his order confirmation


----------



## AestheticManlet

PaulB said:


> This guy is still waiting for his order confirmation
> 
> View attachment 128824


 Shredded,


----------



## FelonE1

Lorian said:


> IT'S HAPPENING. :thumb
> 
> *I've literally just placed the order for all of our trial garments*.
> 
> Everything should arrive on Wed this week and from that selection we'll choose the best fitting/highest quality items to go to print.
> 
> Thank you all for being so patient
> 
> For the guys we have samples of:
> 
> x1 Hooded Jacket
> 
> x2 Tank/Vest tops
> 
> x3 Hoodie designs
> 
> x5 T-Shirt styles
> 
> x1 Track pant
> 
> x2 Shorts
> 
> For the girls
> 
> x2 Hooded Jackets
> 
> x3 Vest tops
> 
> x3 Training pants
> 
> I'll post some pics when stuff is here.
> 
> :beer:


 Delivery by Yodel?


----------



## DappaDonDave

FelonE said:


> Delivery by Yodel?


 They're being delivered one thread at a time, then he's got to stitch them together.


----------



## ausmaz

Acidreflux said:


> Ausbuilt?...


 No mate! I think he was a queenslander? Im from the west coast... not seen him on here for a loooong time either...


----------



## Tommy_Traps

So some little bangladeshi kids are currently being whipped into action?


----------

